# newbie needs help - Mayan Palace Regency



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

hey, i'm new to the boards and got invited to a presentation with my wife (we are both 28), whilst on our honeymoon, in the riveria maya. we just got back yesterday and were there from july 10th, 2009 till july 20th, 2009.

i too bought a "suite mayan palace regency" for a total of $16,900 ... i didn't get on the internet till yesterday and just wanted to poke around and see other peoples feedback on this vacation club ... wow, was i surprised - a lot of negative reviews, i couldn't even sleep last night - i woke up my wife and she got hella pissed!!! she calmed me down and explained this is our first big investment together, and that we are young and if it isn't what we thought, then we can pay off the $16,900 and be done with it ... lesson learned. is this correct?

the other thing i did, was that i did sign a BofA Credit Card in Mexica (Playa del Carmen - Mayan Palace or Grand Mayan or whatever) for $5,915 ... i found out that there was another INTL FEE tax of $177, so my total on the card is $6,092 or something. I have to make the first payment of $60.00 by August 8th, which i am making a payment of $92, so that I can get it even to 6,000 left. (i have a promo rate of a 2.99 APR for about 7 months) - I can definitely pay off this in 7 months ...

what about the $10,985 that I have to send to Mayan Palace Regency for the rest of my vacation club cost? (it says the place that manages the rest would be a place called Summit Opportunities, LLC, an independent company providing payment processing and mailing services - and i'm sure they would send the payments to the Mayan Palace Regency) ... my question - what happens if i don't send them the payment or the loan that i open up for $10,985 (due no later than 10/11/2009)???

i too got the whole HSI thing along with the membership (free for one year, $99 after) - this was my biggest reason for doing it ... not for exchanging weeks into HSI, but actually using their "lowest guarantees" for stuff like burn weeks, AIRPLANE TICKETS, sporting events, cruises, etc ... i read on these boards that this is a sham as well? man, bunch of lies - or is it?

i also let wyndam take our VF weeks for the first five years - this can be renegotiated after the next 5 years ...

the whole contract is renewed after 25 years ... does someone on these boards live in san diego, ca and can review my contract? my biggest question is, is this reasonable with other vacation clubs out there? i know all vacation clubs/timeshares are a rip in some form or fashion, but am i seriously way out there?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are still within the rescission period, you should rescind immediately.

If you tried to rescind, and the resort denied your legal right to do so, you should rescind any way.

Unfortunately, the Mexico timeshares are notorious for these kind of antics.

Please read this *article* about rescinding, it was written for another resort, but besides that, everything applies to you.  

Go ahead and rescind, and state in the letter that you were denied the right to rescind on XYZ date, and have since learned that this is a fraudulent practice and you are demanding your right to rescind now.

I'd also cancel that credit card immediately, and challenge any charges immediately.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Welcome to TUG,*

You have bought a great resort group, you paid the retail price instead of the resale price, but as that is done because you are beyond the rescission period.

We enjoy the Grupo Mayan resorts a lot. We own quite a few of these, as well as the Grand Mayan and are very happy with the group.

The HSI thing, unless something has changed has a small value, at least to us.

Read around here, ask questions, as you read you will fine that the majority of the bad press is about the sales staff, not the organization. And the sales staff does it's job, to bring new owners into the group very, very well.

Congratulations on a lifetime of wonderful travel using your Grupo Mayan owndership.

Oh, the VF weeks will be available, they tell you that you gave them up just to have a reason for a price drop, at least in our experience.  

jmho,

Greg


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> If you are still within the rescission period, you should rescind immediately.
> 
> If you tried to rescind, and the resort denied your legal right to do so, you should rescind any way.
> 
> ...



Thanks Denise for the quick response. Unfortunately, i believe my 5-day window has come and gone. We signed on July 11th ... it's already July 21st ... my wife is from Mexico (Spanish) and I am from the USA ... while vacationing, still on our honeymoon, i think around July 14th or 15th, my wife gets a call and talks with an assistant of our sales person (our sales person was awesome and he even owned in the same group, his dad owned a different timeshare and they converted into the Mayan Palace Regency one, blah blah blah ... my wife spoke to him in Spanish and everything) ... anyways, I was asleep and asked her who had called and she told me and I was like "whatever" at the time ... i believe now this was the 5-day window time!!! aghhh  ... hmmm, so what good would it be to rescind now if the 5-day window is gone? - by the way, we never tried to rescind while on vacation for our honeymoon, and i don't know about if rescinding is event right - i just want to ensure me and my wife have a good vacation club that can be exchanged, etc? all i have seen are bad reviews, but were are the positive reviews - are there any?


----------



## pittle (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to TUG and the Mayan Palace family of owners.   Many (probably most) of us did the same as you and then found the resale market.  As Greg said, the resorts are great.  You will enjoy them for many years.  We love Mayan Palaces so much that we own 4 MP weeks and 2 GM weeks.  (GM is the Grand Mayan.)

HSI really does not provide airline tickets.  I tried that with mine earlier this year.  You have to pay your maintenance fees, give them your week to use for exchange (they are also picky about the week you give them), and then they basically reimburse you for the maintenance fees after subtracting whatever taxes are included in your MF, and then charge a $50 processing fee.  Then you buy your own tickets.  I had them check on some tickets for me and after searching for lowest fares, they emailed me that Expedia had the best prices for when and where I wanted to go and they could not match it.   

If this is the only timeshare that you own, you might be able to use the HSI Burn weeks and Breakaway weeks for additional vacation time somewhere.  Since I have many timeshares, I do not need more weeks, so it does not work for me.  I transferred our HSI membership to a friend and he loves having it.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

aliikai2 said:


> You have bought a great resort group, you paid the retail price instead of the resale price, but as that is done because you are beyond the rescission period.
> 
> We enjoy the Grupo Mayan resorts a lot. We own quite a few of these, as well as the Grand Mayan and are very happy with the group.
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg ... they told us this group was #3 on a list, right behind #1 (i forgot the name) and #2 (Manhattan group) and that the owner and sales people take this very, very seriously. they also despise the word "timeshare" and mentioned how they are more than a timeshare ... again, probably more words - but i don't know right now - i guess you can say i have the "buyer's remorse syndrome" right now and everything is in my head ...

yep, i have the "red week" classification with 1 week per year and 1 "VF" (vacation fare) per year, for the next 25 years.

i also have an addendum to my clause 4 ...

clause 4 states:


> During the first 5 years of my agreement i agree to pay to company an annual maintenance fee for each registered week. After the fifth year and until expiration of the agreement, i agree to pay to company an annual maintenance fee for each week reserved or deposited, paid by February 28th of the year in which i will use the week. I also agree to pay a renovation fee every 5 years equivalent to one and a half times the then current maintenance fee per registered week owned. - SEE ADD



my SEE ADD is basically an addendum to clause 4 which is a "waiver of mandatory maintenance fees" which goes on to state that:


> Paragraph 4 (clause 4) is amended to provide that annual maintenance fees applicable to registered weeks shall be paid by Member to Company only with respect to registered weeks actually used by Member. A registered week shall be considered used when a Member makes a reservation or requests spacebanking for exchange purposed. The annual Maintenance Fee shall be paid either prior to or at the time of the reservation or space banking request.



so with that said, does that sound like a good deal? also, i understand the renovation maintenance fee of one and one half times my current annual maintenance fee per week (set at $559 at time of contract) - so every year i would be looking at paying around $900 ... this could go up or down (most likely up) every five years, correct? so that is an additional $5000 for the entire 25 years ...

so again, does that sound like a good deal ... iono. i'm new to tug and the vacation club business ...


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2009)

We have stayed at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya several times and the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta. We always stay 2 week at a time. They are awesome resorts and in fact are our favorites of our 22 years of timesharing. We are not owners but always exchange into them through San Francisco Exchange. We have never done a sales presentation but have heard that they are pretty horrific. They never pressured us to do one when we told them we weren't interested.

I have never heard of "Mayan Palace Regency" before. Is it something new? I would definitely never buy any resort associated with Wyndham nor any timeshare in Mexico.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2009)

> Thanks Denise for the quick response. Unfortunately, i believe my 5-day window has come and gone.



In the other thread, you stated that you tried to rescind within the rescission period, and were denied by the resort.  If that is true, then I believe you still may be able to rescind, if you fight it.  I would try if it was me.



> i don't know about if rescinding is event right - i just want to ensure me and my wife have a good vacation club that can be exchanged, etc?



*If you can rescind, you should*.  You can buy the same thing on the resale market, for pennies on the dollar.  Rescinding is a completely legal way to cancel the purchase.  Please see the article I linked above.

The fact that you financed it, is a major reason for rescinding.  This is a depreciating luxury purchase that isn't worth 1/10 of what you are paying for it.  If you rescind, you can do your homework, make an informed purchase with no pressure, and pay cash!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 21, 2009)

*You will need to read alot, keep going back into the past*

here and 
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/royals-mayan-palace-resorts/

Quite a few of us own these, and are very happy with them. If your wife is Mexican, you should do very well at these resorts, as even for us when use my little spanish, the staff is always so pleased that we have taken the time to try to learn to speak their language.

Not to disagree with Denise, her advice is based upon the many people that come here trying to get out of the deal they made, where as you are simply looking for assurance that you haven't done something really dumb, and you haven't. 
Your wife is correct, you are both young, and for the next 25 years of use you will travel in style.

fwiw,

Greg



mempho_to_diego said:


> .. hmmm, so what good would it be to rescind now if the 5-day window is gone? -  i just want to ensure me and my wife have a good vacation club that can be exchanged, etc? all i have seen are bad reviews, but were are the positive reviews - are there any?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

pittle said:


> Welcome to TUG and the Mayan Palace family of owners.   Many (probably most) of us did the same as you and then found the resale market.  As Greg said, the resorts are great.  You will enjoy them for many years.  We love Mayan Palaces so much that we own 4 MP weeks and 2 GM weeks.  (GM is the Grand Mayan.)


thanks pittle ... i've read a ton of your comments on these boards before i registered today ... i also notice your KU avatar in your signature ... as you can tell from my screen name, i am a memphian but not live in san diego (hence mempho_to_diego), and your KU team haunts me to this day - 2008 championship game!!! aghhhhhhh
[/quote]



> If this is the only timeshare that you own, you might be able to use the HSI Burn weeks and Breakaway weeks for additional vacation time somewhere.  Since I have many timeshares, I do not need more weeks, so it does not work for me.  I transferred our HSI membership to a friend and he loves having it.



this is the only timeshare we own, and we basically won't be buying another one or attending another presentation ... like i've stated, my wife and I are both 28 and just recently married. we are new to this stuff and i want to find out as much as i can ... it's good to see that i have found posters stating that the Mayan Palaces are a great resort ... we plan on visiting Mexico often, since my wife is from Mexico ... but we also want to travel and see the world, so please, please, please give me the best option on how to use my one week per year i have with the Mayan Palace Regency ... which service should i use, RCI or SFX -> and where can I go with this? I know there is a lot of information out there and on these forums, and I am reading it thoroughly, but i want to read statements from actual posters claiming what they think a 28 year old, recently married couple should do.

also, it seems i should go ahead and get a loan for the $11,000 i still owe to Mayan Palace Regency, correct?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

i wanted to add to my quote to pittle, we have one timeshare/vacation club which is what this thread is about. with HSI, they gave us 10 wholesale-priced weekes over a period of 10 years - and this is listed under the "Your HSI Breakaway Week" ... so with this, can my wife and I send our family to the Mayan Palace Riveria Maya (playa del carmen location) location and all they would have to pay is the $559 mainteance USE FEE for the week they stay? If so, that sounds cool ... what else can you do with these breakaway weeks ...

I definitely want to take advantage of the unlimited BURN WEEKS we get, since again we only have one vacation club and 1 week per year. this is the one thing i want to learn about - i think i read that they advertised things as low as $100 bucks during the presentation, but I honestly didn't expect to get that rate at an awesome place, say Venetian in Vegas, for a week - with the same type of room that we have @ the Mayan Palace (suite) ... but are there good deals to be had using this BURNWEEKS thing on HSI? You say your friend enjoys it pittle ... do you know what kind of deals he has gotten and to which places? any help would be much appreciated!

i guess i have this first year to play around with it since my fee is waived, but its only $99 after ... but i definitely want to see some value ... again pittle, let me know what kind of deals your friend has gotten so far!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 21, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> Thanks Greg ... they told us this group was #3 on a list, right behind #1 (i forgot the name) and #2 (Manhattan group) and that the owner and sales people take this very, very seriously. they also despise the word "timeshare" and mentioned how they are more than a timeshare ... again, probably more words - but i don't know right now - i guess you can say i have the "buyer's remorse syndrome" right now and everything is in my head ...
> 
> yep, i have the "red week" classification with 1 week per year and 1 "VF" (vacation fare) per year, for the next 25 years.
> 
> ...


You did well, most of the newer contracts don't have the waiver clause


> so with that said, does that sound like a good deal? also, i understand the renovation maintenance fee of one and one half times my current annual maintenance fee per week (set at $559 at time of contract) - so every year i would be looking at paying around $900 ...



Based upon the $559, you can figure that every 5 years you will pay an additional $838.50, so if you divide that by 5 it is another $167.70 or an annual cost of $726.70. Considering the great services and resorts, a fair value, imho,

Greg 

[/QUOTE]

this could go up or down (most likely up) every five years, correct? so that is an additional $5000 for the entire 25 years ...

so again, does that sound like a good deal ... iono. i'm new to tug and the vacation club business ...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

aliikai2, i have been reading that timeshareforums site you linked earlier in the thread ... i came across this thread titled: "Dear RCI" ... located here: http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/rci/87808-dear-rci.html

so, to all the posters of these forums - what would you recommend me and my wife use? RCI or SFX for exchanging our weeks? It seems one (i believe RCI has a 1 in 5 rules - what is that again) wheras the other doesn't ... to people who have used both, which one is better and why?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> We have stayed at the Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya several times and the Grand Mayan - Nuevo Vallarta. We always stay 2 week at a time. They are awesome resorts and in fact are our favorites of our 22 years of timesharing. We are not owners but always exchange into them through San Francisco Exchange. We have never done a sales presentation but have heard that they are pretty horrific. They never pressured us to do one when we told them we weren't interested.
> 
> I have never heard of "Mayan Palace Regency" before. Is it something new? I would definitely never buy any resort associated with Wyndham nor any timeshare in Mexico.



hey John ...

Mayan Palace Regency may be the same thing as Grand Mayan ... as I believe it, the Grand Mayan is the more exclusive resort (with bands etc for certain areas) and the Mayan Palace area has its area but GM members can use the MP members facilities - help me out if i'm wrong here ... the "Regency" part is all over their forms, paperwork, binders, etc that my wife and I had brought home with us from our "20-hour" presentation! 

we won't be doing anything with the wyndham ... they took our first five years of VF and i believe reduced the price of our vacation club to the price it is of $16,900 ... this can be done again in 5 years if we want to deal with them directly ... if not, the 5 VF years become ours again ..


----------



## pittle (Jul 21, 2009)

Small world - I grew up in the Memphis area and went to University of Memphis (it was called Memphis State University then).  Then moved to northeast Kansas to work and became a huge KU basketball fan.  

I have both SFX and RCI memberships to use with my Grupo Mayan resorts ownerships.  Both have good points and both have an "extra" vacation type program where you do not have to exchange a week, you just buy one for about the same price as the annual maintenance fees.  This is similar to the HSI Breakaway weeks.  All of these extra vacations are great ways to take family members along.

SFX always gives you one or 2 bonus weeks that you can use to go to non-Mayan Palace resorts.  SFX has a free membership and a paid one.  You can read about SFX on the TS4M's site that Greg told you about.  There is an employee of SFX that posts on that site.  He answers questions and posts specials. (Right now they have a dynamite MP special that you can buy a week for a great price.)  I have used them some, but occasionally, when plans change, I want to book back into a MP or GM resort and SFX does not allow that.  There is a fee for exchanges.
RCI is larger than SFX, so they have a lot more places to exchange with.  I have made many great exchanges through them.  RCI allows owners to use a deposit to book into another MP or GM.  You can sometimes get a larger unit for the exchange.  You can also buy the extra vacations that way.   There is a fee for exchanges.

I personally think the "don't pay unless you use" program is good.  Sometimes you just cannot go on vacation and once you pay the maintenance fees, you feel obligated to go or you need to deposit your week to use sometime in the next 2 years.  Everyone does not have that in their contract, so it is a plus. We are really glad to have it on all but one of our MP contracts.

Your family can use your week.  Once you have your VF weeks back, you can book them a unit using VF week and they can go when you do using your regular week or some other time.  Our family often travels with us and we go for multiple weeks, so sometimes we do use the VF weeks.

Once you get all your HSI information, you can start perusing the HSI website.  Breakaway weeks are about the cost of maintenance fees (generally rounded up).  Burn weeks get cheaper the closer it gets to the date of travel.  Very few get to the $100 range.  If they do, last minute airfare may offset your savings.

Mayan Palace Regency is one of the levels of the Mayan Palace.  They all use the same Mayan Palace units, but depending on the "perks" & price it could be called Mayan Palace, Mayan Palace Regency, or Bliss.  They started the Mayan Palace Regency a few years ago and have recently started Bliss.  These usually have something to do with the rental programs that are offered.

The Grand Mayan has larger units and is more upscale and costs more.  GM has the large decks and other perks added that MP does not have.  Most water parks are exclusive to the GM owners.  At Mayan Riviera, the waterpark is actually going to be over between the MP units.  

Mayan Palace & Grand Mayan are NOT part of Wyndham.  Wyndham is affiliated with RCI.  MP/GM does give Wyndham developer weeks to rent so they can get some "fresh meat" for the tours.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2009)

After some pm-ing back and forth with the OP, I have discovered that I completely misunderstood, and he did not try to rescind.  


So ignore my off-base advice, and listen to to the other great advice you are getting in this thread!


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

pittle said:


> Small world - I grew up in the Memphis area and went to University of Memphis (it was called Memphis State University then).  Then moved to northeast Kansas to work and became a huge KU basketball fan.




oh nooooooooo ... a UofM alumni pulling for the JayHawks - say it isn't so!!!! :ignore: haha ... i'm sure you had a ball during the 2008 championship then ... 


great explanation on the following:



> Mayan Palace Regency is one of the levels of the Mayan Palace.  They all use the same Mayan Palace units, but depending on the "perks" & price it could be called Mayan Palace, Mayan Palace Regency, or Bliss.  They started the Mayan Palace Regency a few years ago and have recently started Bliss.  These usually have something to do with the rental programs that are offered.
> 
> The Grand Mayan has larger units and is more upscale and costs more.  GM has the large decks and other perks added that MP does not have.  Most water parks are exclusive to the GM owners.  At Mayan Riviera, the waterpark is actually going to be over between the MP units.
> 
> Mayan Palace & Grand Mayan are NOT part of Wyndham.  Wyndham is affiliated with RCI.  MP/GM does give Wyndham developer weeks to rent so they can get some "fresh meat" for the tours.



for this quote, see my response below:



> I have both SFX and RCI memberships to use with my Grupo Mayan resorts ownerships.  Both have good points and both have an "extra" vacation type program where you do not have to exchange a week, you just buy one for about the same price as the annual maintenance fees.  This is similar to the HSI Breakaway weeks.  All of these extra vacations are great ways to take family members along.
> 
> SFX always gives you one or 2 bonus weeks that you can use to go to non-Mayan Palace resorts.  SFX has a free membership and a paid one.  You can read about SFX on the TS4M's site that Greg told you about.  There is an employee of SFX that posts on that site.  He answers questions and posts specials. (Right now they have a dynamite MP special that you can buy a week for a great price.)  I have used them some, but occasionally, when plans change, I want to book back into a MP or GM resort and SFX does not allow that.  There is a fee for exchanges.
> RCI is larger than SFX, so they have a lot more places to exchange with.  I have made many great exchanges through them.  RCI allows owners to use a deposit to book into another MP or GM.  You can sometimes get a larger unit for the exchange.  You can also buy the extra vacations that way.   There is a fee for exchanges.
> ...



pittle, how do i go about finding out about my Mayan Palace weeks? Will that come in the mail as well ... thanks for the breakdown with SFX and RCI ... I received memberships to both, SFX is free (gold) but more $$$ for platinum, and I believe RCI is free for the first two years ... anyways, i can play around with these, but i definitely want to be sure that if i exchange my *one* week i have with MP per year, that I get the most bang for the week ...


----------



## pittle (Jul 21, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> pittle, how do i go about finding out about my Mayan Palace weeks? Will that come in the mail as well ... thanks for the breakdown with SFX and RCI ... I received memberships to both, SFX is free (gold) but more $$$ for platinum, and I believe RCI is free for the first two years ... anyways, i can play around with these, but i definitely want to be sure that if i exchange my *one* week i have with MP per year, that I get the most bang for the week ...



You will get a bill for your 2010 Maintenance Fees in December saying they are due by the end of February.  But, since you have the pay if you go option don't pay your mf until you make a reservation.  

As a MPR owner, you have what is called a floating week.  That means that you can choose when & where you go - you do not have an assigned week or unit.   

You can book 6 months out.  If you wanted to go somewhere for your 1st Anniversary, then in January, you contact MP to book your time.   You can do this online or by calling the 1-800-AWAY-I-GO toll-free number.  If you want to go in February or March, you have to book on the 1st day of August for February and 1st day of September for March.   These two months are the hardest to get because EVERYONE seems to want to go in the winter.  Now that I live in Arizona, it is nice here then, so we are more flexible.  When we lived in Kansas, I was on the internet around midnight CST and if I had not booked anything, I was calling on speed dial by 7 AM.  I always did get the week and place I wanted, but sometimes had to go on Sunday or Friday instead of Saturday.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> hey John ...
> 
> Mayan Palace Regency may be the same thing as Grand Mayan ... as I believe it, the Grand Mayan is the more exclusive resort (with bands etc for certain areas) and the Mayan Palace area has its area but GM members can use the MP members facilities - help me out if i'm wrong here ... the "Regency" part is all over their forms, paperwork, binders, etc that my wife and I had brought home with us from our "20-hour" presentation!



Yes, you are correct.

My wife is also from Mexico and is a dual citizen of Mexico and the US. She is from Culiacan, Sinaloa where we were married 45 years ago next month. We lived in Mexico for 4 years. I also worked in Vera Cruz. I am fluent in Spanish. All her family, except for 1 niece in Chula Vista, live in Mexico and we visit frequently. One of my biggest pleasures is conversing with the local folks. We have made several friends with the employees at the Grand Mayans. Where in Mexico is your wife from?

We have stayed at several other timeshares in Mexico including the Royals but the Grand Mayans are our favorites.

I see that you live in San Diego. We lived there for many years. We now live just up I-15 where we moved when I retired in 2005.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 21, 2009)

As I said before we always exchange into the Grand Mayans through SFX. We are Platinum members and can request our weeks up to 18 months in advance and there are no restrictions on how often we can go. We have gone every year for the past 5 years for 2 consecutive weeks each year. We haven't decided yet for 2010. If we go, it will be to the Grand Mayan-Riviera Maya for 2 weeks in April as usual.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> My wife is also from Mexico and is a dual citizen of Mexico and the US. She is from Culiacan, Sinaloa where we were married 45 years ago next month. We lived in Mexico for 4 years. I also worked in Vera Cruz. I am fluent in Spanish. All her family lives in Mexico and we visit frequently. One of my biggest pleasures is conversing with the local folks. We have made several friends with the employees at the Grand Mayans. Where in Mexico is your wife from?
> 
> We have stayed at several other timeshares in Mexico including the Royals but the Grand Mayans are our favorites.



my wife is from queretaro, mx ... we got married there may 16th ... had our civil marriage in san diego on june 20th, and we are actually gettin' married a third time in october for my religion, hinduism (yep, I'm Indian - but born in the states) ... so crazy stuff.

queretaro, mx was definitely fun.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

pittle said:


> You will get a bill for your 2010 Maintenance Fees in December saying they are due by the end of February.  But, since you have the pay if you go option don't pay your mf until you make a reservation.
> 
> As a MPR owner, you have what is called a floating week.  That means that you can choose when & where you go - you do not have an assigned week or unit.
> 
> You can book 6 months out.  If you wanted to go somewhere for your 1st Anniversary, then in January, you contact MP to book your time.   You can do this online or by calling the 1-800-AWAY-I-GO toll-free number.  If you want to go in February or March, you have to book on the 1st day of August for February and 1st day of September for March.   These two months are the hardest to get because EVERYONE seems to want to go in the winter.  Now that I live in Arizona, it is nice here then, so we are more flexible.  When we lived in Kansas, I was on the internet around midnight CST and if I had not booked anything, I was calling on speed dial by 7 AM.  I always did get the week and place I wanted, but sometimes had to go on Sunday or Friday instead of Saturday.



makes sense phyllis ... by the way, i became an official TUG member a few hours ago ... that other website has some nice stuff on their as well ...

this is what i want to do with my "week" ... my wife and I are hard working and young and definitely can't take week-long vacations like most every single year ... we are actually goin' to tone it down in 2010 because 2009 has definitely been hectic ... anyways, with that said, which exchange company can break my week into say "nights" ... like if i wanted to get away for a weekend, starting on a thursday (e.g., thursday thru sunday) ... so would my week get broken down like this:

week 1a: thursday night thru sunday (total of 3 nights)
week 1b: wednesday night thru sunday (total of 4 nights)

week 1a and week 1b total to 7 total nights, which equals one week ... is that even possible? i don't know!!!


----------



## Idahodude (Jul 21, 2009)

Neither RCI Weeks or SFX can break up the week like you are requesting.  RCI points can do so (and you could deposit your MP weeks there if they're still doing points for deposit (PFD)), but you'd need to purchase a timeshare that participates in RCI points, which MP doesn't (yet).  

You may be able to get some accomodation in splitting your weeks directly through Grupo Mayan.  When I purchased my contract with them, we had a provision to split our weeks if we wanted to use them in Puerto Penasco.  You could check with them.  Otherwise, RCI and SFX basically require you to use your week all at once.

Hope that helps.  We've actually been satisfied with our MP Regency week, but I just wish I would have bought it resale.  Live and learn.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 21, 2009)

Idahodude said:


> Neither RCI Weeks or SFX can break up the week like you are requesting.  RCI points can do so (and you could deposit your MP weeks there if they're still doing points for deposit (PFD)), but you'd need to purchase a timeshare that participates in RCI points, which MP doesn't (yet).
> 
> You may be able to get some accomodation in splitting your weeks directly through Grupo Mayan.  When I purchased my contract with them, we had a provision to split our weeks if we wanted to use them in Puerto Penasco.  You could check with them.  Otherwise, RCI and SFX basically require you to use your week all at once.



Idahodude, I recieved the same provision to split our weeks @ the Puerto Penasco resort ... 



> Hope that helps.  We've actually been satisfied with our MP Regency week, but I just wish I would have bought it resale.  Live and learn.



exactly what I have learned, after the fact ... i will definitely warn my friends and family to not fall victim to these retail prices ... anyways, these boards have definitely opened my eyes and i have finally accepted what has transpired in two weeks ... things could definitely be way worse, so that's why i am taking it easily ...


----------



## pittle (Jul 22, 2009)

From San Diego, you could drive to Puerto Penasco using the split weeks.  None of our contracts have that option (it is fairly new) and now that we live just west of Phoenix, it is a 4 hour drive to PP.  We have gone down there 5 times in 2 years.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 22, 2009)

doesn't mayan palace and grand mayan have a transfer fee of $2500, which make it expensive even for resale?
I sometimes see ads for mp and gm for use week 1-50 excluding easter, christmas and new yr.  Is this typical?  does the holiday float wk cost even more?


----------



## pittle (Jul 22, 2009)

lily28 said:


> doesn't mayan palace and grand mayan have a transfer fee of $2500, which make it expensive even for resale?
> I sometimes see ads for mp and gm for use week 1-50 excluding easter, christmas and new yr.  Is this typical?  does the holiday float wk cost even more?



It depends on your contract.  I have 5 contracts for my 6 MP/GM weeks.

With 3 of my contracts, you pay the equivalent of 1 maintenance fee for transfer.  These contracts were written before 2001.  Depending on the size unit and when the original contract was written the mf vary.  About the most a transfer fee for a 2 bedroom unit in this contract category would be $650.  You can transfer the VF week ti the new owner and the renovation fee is 1 mf every 5 years.

One of my contracts has the transfer fee listed as 10% of the original purchase price.  These were written between 2001-2005. For a 2-bedroom, that would be about $1800 max. The VF week transfers with it and the renovation fee is 1 mf every 5 years.

The newest contract is for my GM units.  This one will basically be ours until the end of the 25 year period.  The transfer fees are equal to 5 mf, or about $9000 for the two 2-bedroom weeks listed on that contract.  They also take away some of the perks - VF week, accrual, no pay unless you go.  We are just glad it has the no pay unless you go feature so that our "kids" will not be forced to us it once they inherit it.  It does still have the 1 mf for renovation every 5 years. This was written in April 2006.

Most of the newer contracts are like my GM one, but the newest ones have a 1-/1/2 mf renovation fee every 5 years.  This started earlier this year or maybe late 2008.

Holiday/Holy weeks cost 1-1/2 to 2 times more, depending on when these were written.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 22, 2009)

pittle said:


> It depends on your contract.  I have 5 contracts for my 6 MP/GM weeks.
> 
> With 3 of my contracts, you pay the equivalent of 1 maintenance fee for transfer.  These contracts were written before 2001.  Depending on the size unit and when the original contract was written the mf vary.  About the most a transfer fee for a 2 bedroom unit in this contract category would be $650.  You can transfer the VF week ti the new owner and the renovation fee is 1 mf every 5 years.
> 
> ...



pittle ... hmmm, where would I find the "transfer fee" clause in my contract? And by transfer, do they mean to an exchange company or to a totally different timeshare/vacation club or to a totally different person - e.g., like i transfer my contract to my brother, and now its under his name?


----------



## pittle (Jul 22, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> pittle ... hmmm, where would I find the "transfer fee" clause in my contract? And by transfer, do they mean to an exchange company or to a totally different timeshare/vacation club or to a totally different person - e.g., like i transfer my contract to my brother, and now its under his name?



It has nothing to do with exchanges.  It has to do with transfering to another person.  My GM contract states there is no charge to transfer to immediate family members, and defines them as parents, children, grandchildren and heirs.

On my GM contract, it is in the document that starts with Recitals, #7 in the Clauses section - Assignment.  It is #9 on my original MP purchase from them back in 1999, but still called Assignment.

Great questions - you won't be a newbie for long.    Glad you joined TUG, the cost is low and is a good investment so they can keep this site up and running - there is so much valuable information.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 22, 2009)

pittle said:


> It has nothing to do with exchanges.  It has to do with transfering to another person.  My GM contract states there is no charge to transfer to immediate family members, and defines them as parents, children, grandchildren and heirs.
> 
> On my GM contract, it is in the document that starts with Recitals, #7 in the Clauses section - Assignment.  It is #9 on my original MP purchase from them back in 1999, but still called Assignment.
> 
> Great questions - you won't be a newbie for long.    Glad you joined TUG, the cost is low and is a good investment so they can keep this site up and running - there is so much valuable information.



ahhh ... i believe the same thing is in my contract and the same clause - documents are @ home so i will verify and edit this post to assure accuracy.

thanks, i definitely am not a newbie to the messageboard realm, but definitely an amateur when it comes to vacation club/timeshare business ... and hopefully you fellas and gals wont get annoyed by me askn' so many questions!


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 23, 2009)

pittle, how long did it take for Mayan Palace to send you the information on the amount of weeks you have for each year?

i'm sure they send you a "welcoming package" of some sort, correct?


----------



## Pizza67 (Jul 23, 2009)

The front page of the initial contract should state the number of weeks (and rooms size) as well as the Vacation Fare.

This is the first page of "the paperwork" that you walked away with.  It contains all of your account information as well as the purchase price, taxes, down payment and amount due (if applicable).  Your ID number and contract number are also listed on that page.


----------



## pittle (Jul 23, 2009)

Pizza67 is correct.  They do not send you a Welcome packet.  You took everything with you when you left the sales office.  Your contract # and registration number, unit size, etc. will be on that.  I am not sure that your ID# will be on it, but you can call 1-800-AWAY-I-GO and someone in Customer Service will give it to you.  I've aways had to call them for the ID # when I bought resale, but that is because you do not get a contract - just paperwork from the closing company.  I really only hear from MP when they send a bill or by email when they have some specials.

HSI will send you a packet in a few weeks.  It will have your account number snd instructions for setting up an online account and a 1-800 number to call them.

FYI - I make copies of my contracts and print them on a laser printer, then highlight the important stuff and write in the margins - I then put it as the first page in my MP file.  That keeps the original "clean", but then I can find the important stuff quickly.  I actually have a 4" 3 ring notebook that I keep all my MP/GM stuff in so that it is easily accessible.  I use the multi-page sleeves for the contracts and then a section for each contract in the notebook.  I know that is a little "over the top"  , but the point is - keep all your stuff together in one location and have a summary page to refer to.  It sure makes it easier when dealing with the MP.  I have all my unit info, including ID #'s on front cover of the notebook.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

This all seems rather complicated. It is much easier and cheaper to just exchange into the resort.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 23, 2009)

i guess i am going to have to take a look @ my contract ... i do have my contract # though and unit size ... what is the registration #? i probably have that as well, but have to check ... i do not recall seeing a place where it states how many weeks per year i have in a given year.

e.g.,

2009 1 MP week 1 VF week
2010 1 MP week 1 VF week
2011 1 MP week 1 VF week
2012 1 MP week 1 VF week
2013 1 MP week 1 VF week


----------



## pittle (Jul 23, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> i guess i am going to have to take a look @ my contract ... i do have my contract # though and unit size ... what is the registration #? i probably have that as well, but have to check ... i do not recall seeing a place where it states how many weeks per year i have in a given year.
> 
> e.g.,
> 
> ...



There will be a box up at the top that has Agreement printed over it.  The information in the box will be have some letters followed by numbers.  This is your Contract Number.  Your ID Number will be under the date.

Then in the next large box that starts with your name and address.  

Type of Unit - it will say how many weeks and your Registration number.  This will most likely start with the letter S (suite) for a 1 bedroom.  My 2 bedroom units start with SPMPINR (Suite Presidential Mayan Palace which is a 2-bedroom unit).  VF & # will be there too.

There is also a line that says Classification - that should say Red   Bedrooms   #  Baths  #  Capacity  #  Type  Annual will be in this space.


----------



## pittle (Jul 23, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> This all seems rather complicated. It is much easier and cheaper to just exchange into the resort.



It is not so complicated.  I just have 5 contracts and each was written at a different time so there are various "rules" or "perks" included.  

You won't get either of my Grand Mayans on SFX.  We always use ours!


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

pittle said:


> It is not so complicated.  I just have 5 contracts and each was written at a different time so there are various "rules" or "perks" included.
> 
> You won't get either of my Grand Mayans on SFX.  We always use ours!



I may not get yours but I have no trouble getting what I want.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 23, 2009)

pittle said:


> There will be a box up at the top that has Agreement printed over it.  The information in the box will be have some letters followed by numbers.  This is your Contract Number.  Your ID Number will be under the date.
> 
> Then in the next large box that starts with your name and address.
> 
> ...



i will check when i get home and update you if i figure it out. so once i have this information, how easy is it for me to put a week in an exchange company? like what do i do? do i have to call grupo mayan or mayan palace or what? if i don't have a 2009 week, can i place my 2010 week in there?

i am leaning towards using Platinum Exchange ...


----------



## pittle (Jul 23, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> i will check when i get home and update you if i figure it out. so once i have this information, how easy is it for me to put a week in an exchange company? like what do i do? do i have to call grupo mayan or mayan palace or what? if i don't have a 2009 week, can i place my 2010 week in there?
> 
> i am leaning towards using Platinum Exchange ...



You have to pay your maintenance fees for the 2010 week and then you can request a week at a MP or for them to deposit it with RCI or SFX.  If you pay your mf online, you can click a box to deposit with RCI.  You need to have your RCI account # to enter in.  You will get that number with the Welcome to RCI packetyou will get in the mail.

I've never used Platinum Exchange.  I assume that you need to get a confirmation certificate from Mayan Palace and you will have to fax it to Platinum Exhcange.  That is what I had to do with SFX the first time I deposited weeks with them with another resort we owned.  You will need to check with Platinum Exchange.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 23, 2009)

By Platinum exchange, do you mean getting a SFX Platinum membership? I have been a SFX Platinum member for 12 years. Assuming the MP is like other resorts, you will have to reserve your week with MP for a fixed date. Then you can deposit that week with SFX. You do that on-line at SFX's web site. You then need to print out the deposit form, sign it, and send it back to SFX via FAX, e-mail attachment, or regular mail. SFX will then contact MP to get a confirmation that you do have that week reserved. When SFX gets the confirmation from the MP, they will then send you a confirmation of your deposit. They typically send it as an e-mail attachment. The whole process is much easier than it sounds.

Right now SFX is offering some great deals for depositing your 2010 week(s).


----------



## pittle (Jul 23, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> Right now SFX is offering some great deals for depositing your 2010 week(s).



Yes - your exchange week and 2 bonus weeks! There are a couple of other options that you can chose from.

I thought he might be thinking of the Platinum Interchange as opposed to the SFX level. Good explanation as to how the SFX deposit works.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 23, 2009)

pittle and john cummings - i was talking about platinum interchange.

the sfx one definitely sounds appealing as well ... seriously, my last two exchange companies i am looking @ are SFX (i'm a gold member) and platinum interchange ...

between those two, what would you pick?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 23, 2009)

i found out all my info ... so for my stuff it says:

number of weeks contracted REG: 1 VF 1 ...

but i thought i gave the wyndam all my VF for my first year ... also, i think i gave up my 2009 REG: 1 as part of bringing down the overall cost ... but i don't see this anywhere in the paperwork ...

so should i call or email them and ask them how many weeks i have for 2009? what if wyndam didn't actually take my VF weeks ...??


----------



## pittle (Jul 23, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> i found out all my info ... so for my stuff it says:
> 
> number of weeks contracted REG: 1 VF 1 ...
> 
> ...



OK - several questions: 

Do you have any paperwork that says you gave up the VF weeks for 5 years?  I learned a long time ago that "he who has the paper wins".  Whatever they told you and did not document is generally not true.
Did they discount your total price by deducting it from the total you were going to pay?  The price you paid was what pretty much everyone does with or without the rentals applied.
Did they promise to actually send you money for any rental that Wyndham made?  If they did this, you probably have some paperwork stating that you are giving up the use of the VF week. or...............
Were they just going to give the week to Wyndham and rent it for advertizing to get golfers to come there?

Now the easiest way to find out is to call Customer Service @ 1-800-AWAY-I-GO.  They are usually pretty helpful and will be able to tell you if you have a 2009 week available and if you have a 2010 VF week available.  

I would not be surprised if you did not actually still have the VF weeks and maybe the 2009 week.  A lot of people that buy mid-year have already spent so much that they do not have time to vacation again in that year, so do not want to pay mf on that year. 2009 has been a special year where no one has had to pay mf unless they go.  Since that is in your contract already, your week could very well be available.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 24, 2009)

Phyllis, you are amazing and so helpful!  Good luck to the OP, as I know this seems complicated, but, honestly, it's not as complicated as some resorts I've heard about.  But Grupo Mayan keeps you on your toes with all the various levels and contracts they now have.

BTW, I am lucky enough to have purchased a 'holiday' week resale--my first t/s purchase, and have been having great fun with it.

My resale contract goes back to '98 or '99 I believe, and my transfer costs are only one m/f.  And I still have the VF week.  One of these days I'm going to try SFX with a holiday week and see what I can get.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 24, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> pittle and john cummings - i was talking about platinum interchange.
> 
> the sfx one definitely sounds appealing as well ... seriously, my last two exchange companies i am looking @ are SFX (i'm a gold member) and platinum interchange ...
> 
> between those two, what would you pick?



I can't help you here as I do not know anything about the Platinum Interchange.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 24, 2009)

pittle said:


> OK - several questions:
> 
> Do you have any paperwork that says you gave up the VF weeks for 5 years?  I learned a long time ago that "he who has the paper wins".  Whatever they told you and did not document is generally not true.
> Did they discount your total price by deducting it from the total you were going to pay?  The price you paid was what pretty much everyone does with or without the rentals applied.
> ...



pittle, i don't have any documentation from wyndam stating that they are taking my VF weeks ... i guess the sell during the presentation was, that they would just discount it in the total, but again, i don't see that anywhere listed in the calculation of the overall price (before closing costs and iva fee or whatever that fee is) ... so, no where does it say wyndam is taking my VF week nor does it state it in the total ... they did mention they wanted to take my VF weeks so that they can get more golphers in there (man, you are right) ...

what happens if i do have a 2009 regular week and VF week ... does that get carried over to 2010?


----------



## pittle (Jul 24, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> pittle, i don't have any documentation from wyndam stating that they are taking my VF weeks ... i guess the sell during the presentation was, that they would just discount it in the total, but again, i don't see that anywhere listed in the calculation of the overall price (before closing costs and iva fee or whatever that fee is) ... so, no where does it say wyndam is taking my VF week nor does it state it in the total ... they did mention they wanted to take my VF weeks so that they can get more golphers in there (man, you are right) ...
> 
> what happens if i do have a 2009 regular week and VF week ... does that get carried over to 2010?



You can either pay your mf and book a week or deposit it.  Sometimes you can book a week in the upcoming year when you call to make your reservation in say early October for April.  Since you only own one use week, you cannot deposit your VF week.  You can book it and then either rent it or I guess deposit it with one of the non-RCI exchange companies.

Weeks do not carry over from year to year unless it is in your contract, or an addendum to your contract.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 24, 2009)

pittle said:


> You can either pay your mf and book a week or deposit it.  Sometimes you can book a week in the upcoming year when you call to make your reservation in say early October for April.  Since you only own one use week, you cannot deposit your VF week.  You can book it and then either rent it or I guess deposit it with one of the non-RCI exchange companies.
> 
> Weeks do not carry over from year to year unless it is in your contract, or an addendum to your contract.



so i didn't bother learning about the VF week since i believed that wyndam took these weeks ... did they actually take them - that is something i will find out? but what is the V(acation) F(air) week - like how is it different from the 1 REG (use week) that i have?


----------



## pittle (Jul 24, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> so i didn't bother learning about the VF week since i believed that wyndam took these weeks ... did they actually take them - that is something i will find out? but what is the V(acation) F(air) week - like how is it different from the 1 REG (use week) that i have?



The Registry week is the one week that you have the RTU (Right to Use) each year.  The VF weeks is a bonus week that has limitations, but you can pay an extra mf and use a 2nd week that year.  Read your contract where the VF weeks are mentioned.

You can call in and ask Customer Service if you have a VF week available for this year or next.  Do not go into details that you think you gave them away.

You need to register on the Mayan Reservations site and then you can look at some things yourself.  The VF weeks do show up on it and will have a $ amount of the mf if it is available for you to use.  https://www.mayanreservations.com/login.asp

Since you just purchased a few weeks ago, it may not recognize all your numbers, but you can try.  You will need your ID Number and Registration number on the contract you have to set it up.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 24, 2009)

pittle, i didn't even know about the mayanreservations website!!!!! i successfully signed up, and it did recognize all my info.

i logged in and went into my ID # and clicked on OK, then a popup message came up and said, transfer week to RCI or MAKE RESERVATION. I clicked on MAKE RESERVATION, and a nice GUI (graphical user interface) popped up with a lot of information.

in box #1, it has the following info in a nice table:

year
registration no.
type of use
balance

within that, i have four items listed - two for 2009 (1 REG and 1 VF) and two for 2010 (1 REG and 1 VF) ... so this is great, i do have my VF's still ...

now what do i do?


----------



## pittle (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, if you want to use the site to make a reservation, you sign in and click on the week you want to use (say 2009 reg) - it will automatically put the $ amount in the correct column on the payment reservation section. (If you choose two, you can book consecutive weeks). Then below the section with the weeks available, you choose which resort you want to go to.  Once you choose the location, you check the calendar on the side is where you check for availability.  If a week is available, the dates for the entire week pop in on the reservation section.  If only one date shows up, it is not available.  It does not book until you actually input credit card information, so play with it and you will catch on.  I have never had instructions on how to use it, but figured it out and have made reservations online.

It is a good tool.  Now you know that you have your 2009 and 2010 weeks available.  When you have used a week, it shows the word None in the column for the mf amount.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 27, 2009)

pittle ... now there's this whole thing about RCI Points that I am trying to learn about ... does Redweek.com offer the same thing (maybe aliikai2 can answer that) ...

anyways, do you know how many points we get for our MP weeks? is it a good deal? let me know ...

do these points allow you to stay for less than a week? like short-stay exchanges? i assume short-stay exchanges are like 4 or 5 nights?


----------



## pittle (Jul 27, 2009)

MP units are part of the weeks program, not points.  From what I understand you have to own a timeshare that is affiliated with RCI Points.  If you are a Points member, my understanding is that you can deposit your weeks unit and ask them to convert it to points.  Points are assigned based on the week deposited and size of unit.  I read somewhere that a MP 2-bedroom got about 35,000 points for a "good" week.  I really have no idea.

I need to look into this since one of our timeshares is a Points resort.  It is just one that we plan to go to all the time.  I was thinking of joining points to try out converting my MP weeks to points.  I also understand that you can use points per day for reservations.

There was a post about this in the exchange section of either this BB or TS4M not long ago.  Do some searches.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 27, 2009)

*You must own a points resort 1st*

And then you can pay extra to deposit your week to RCI Points. The redweek program is just a weeks exchange program that uses points to figure a value, instead of some secret trading formula.

If you do get a points resort and PDF ( points for deposit) your MP week, you may find that the cost of booking less than a full week with the extra cleaning fees, etc, tend to make this a less than satisfactory use of your ownership.

I a prior post, I told you that you need to determine where you want to travel in 2010, then you need to decide which of the trade companies offers the best value for your plans.

You only have 1 usable trade week per year, and each year the services rendered by the various trade companies changes, it is like trying to hit a moving target, you always need to compare current offers, and then make your move, 1 year at a time.

fwiw,

Greg



mempho_to_diego said:


> pittle ... now there's this whole thing about RCI Points that I am trying to learn about ... does Redweek.com offer the same thing (maybe aliikai2 can answer that) ...
> 
> anyways, do you know how many points we get for our MP weeks? is it a good deal? let me know ...
> 
> do these points allow you to stay for less than a week? like short-stay exchanges? i assume short-stay exchanges are like 4 or 5 nights?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 27, 2009)

aliikai2 said:


> And then you can pay extra to deposit your week to RCI Points. The redweek program is just a weeks exchange program that uses points to figure a value, instead of some secret trading formula.
> 
> If you do get a points resort and PDF ( points for deposit) your MP week, you may find that the cost of booking less than a full week with the extra cleaning fees, etc, tend to make this a less than satisfactory use of your ownership.
> 
> ...



ok, my head is going to explode ... greg and phyllis, can you both help out my newbie timeshare/vacation club brain a little, which you have done a magnificent job already - i now know that I have my 2009 weeks (1 reg week and 1 VF week) and greg, to your point, i now know that i want to go to hawaii for my next big vacation - which is what i want to take next year ... dont have a specific time on going to hawaii (what is the best time to go anyways?) ... so can you help me out in what exchange company offers the best hawaiian getaway?

and once i get that info, all i have to do is call that 1-800-away-i-go # and tell MP that I want to exchange my 2009 reg week into "said specific exchange company" ... once my week is in the "said specific exchange company" system, i can then go ahead and find a resort in hawaii that i want to stay at ... correct?

in the above scenario, when will i pay my maintenance fee ($559 for my 1 REG week) ... what other fees are there?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2009)

Hawaii is a tough exchange.  Your best bet is to go off-season.  Sept. - Nov. up to Thanksgiving, is low season.  Summer and holidays are going to be far more difficult.  

Exchanging is more like gambling than making a reservation. NOTHING is guaranteed when you exchange.  So you may deposit your resort, and get no exchange at all because of 1) trading power of your deposit 2) the dates you request 3) the resorts you request.  Hawaii has high demand, and a deposit from Mexico has lower trading power, so those two things work against you.

Also, we are half way through 2009 - savvy exchangers have already had their 2010 requests in for 6 months.

I am sure the salesman made it seem like you just call up and get whatever you want, but it doesn't work that way.  

The more flexible you can be about the dates you go, and the resorts you will accept, the  more likely you are to get an exchange.  Good luck!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 27, 2009)

*For Hawaii I would recommend using*

SFX, TPI or HTSE

With SFX you will receive a bonus week or 2, they have no membership fee for a gold member, and their exchange fees are reasonable.
You call Grupo Mayan and make your request and they deposit your week with SFX.

With TPI they have no annual fees, their trade fee is $139 ( same size unit) you would make a reservation with Grupo Mayan, get the emailed confirmation, then deposit that week with TPI

HTSE has an annual fee, their exchange fees are iirc $99, you would follow the same deposit procedure as TPI, call get confirmation, make deposit.

All three of these companies do a great job for Hawaii, as long as you get your 2010 search started asap.

Now, it is your choice, I can't decide for you, so you need to research and pick one, remember, it isn't like getting married, you are only promising to use them for this one week.

jmho,

Greg



mempho_to_diego said:


> ok, my head is going to explode ... greg and phyllis, can you both help out my newbie timeshare/vacation club brain a little, which you have done a magnificent job already - i now know that I have my 2009 weeks (1 reg week and 1 VF week) and greg, to your point, i now know that i want to go to hawaii for my next big vacation - which is what i want to take next year ... dont have a specific time on going to hawaii (what is the best time to go anyways?) ... so can you help me out in what exchange company offers the best hawaiian getaway?
> 
> and once i get that info, all i have to do is call that 1-800-away-i-go # and tell MP that I want to exchange my 2009 reg week into "said specific exchange company" ... once my week is in the "said specific exchange company" system, i can then go ahead and find a resort in hawaii that i want to stay at ... correct?
> 
> in the above scenario, when will i pay my maintenance fee ($559 for my 1 REG week) ... what other fees are there?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2009)

To add on to what Greg said, HTSE, Hawaii Timeshare Exchange does not "weight" deposits, so any TS can be traded for the same size TS.  Meaning all deposits have the same trading power.

You can log into HTSE as a guest and scan through their deposits - they are strongest on Kauai, and especially at Lawai Beach resort where they are located.  You will not get any of the top resorts through HTSE, (Westin, Marriott, etc.) and you won't see many Maui deposits, but you may not have enough trading power for the top resorts anyway.

*One more thing about HTSE - what you see online is what is left after all on-going requests are filled, so it is definitely not all of their inventory.

To log into HTSE as a guest go to:  www.htse.net
and in the top box put *9999*
and in the bottom box put *HTSE*

Memberships: 
$49.00 - One Year
$125.00 - Three Year
$199.00 - Five Year

Exchanges: 
$79 - Internal Exchange (return to home resort) 
$99 - Hawaii/U.S. Mainland Resorts
$109 - International
Upgrades: 
$175 - Studio to 1bdrm or 1bdrm to 2bdrm 
$275 - Studio to 2bdrm


----------



## pittle (Jul 27, 2009)

Greg & Denise were right on.  

Hawaii is tough to get using RCI.   I have exchanged for Hawaii 4 times since 1991 when we got into timesharing (our first purchase was a Hawaii resort actually - since sold).  Anyway, the last 2 times I had to book 18 - 22 months from when I wanted to travel.  We were able to get 3 2-bedroom units on Kauai for Thanksgiving 2005.  I booked those in August 2004.  We went to Maui this past April using a MP exchange that I locked in in June 2007.  The Kahana Falls was nice, but not as nice as the MP unit that I used for the exchange.  Therefore, I would not choose RCI to try for a Hawaii exchange.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for all the great info ... i am really set on visiting hawaii next year, and yes i am definitely open and flexible. is the weather still nice in the low season? anyways, i am going to ask my wife, who has been to hawaii, what is the best island to visit ... then i'll check out that HTSE site and the TUG members-only site to see the reviews of the resorts that are being offered ... i know it might be tuff to get, but i will try ...

i'll post which island she thinks we should visit as well to get a feel from the members who have been to hawaii, to let me know what to expect ...

thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2009)

The Avg. high in Hawaii only varies 7º year-round.  September and October are going to be nearly identical to summer weather.  However, in Nov. - Feb. you get into the rainy season - not cold, but a lot more rain.

I don't think you are going to be able to be real picky about which island you go to in 2010 at this point.  The only island I wouldn't go to for my first trip is Molokai.  I think you would enjoy any of the other islands.

Oahu has 75% of the population of the islands, and Honolulu is a large urban city - the rest of the islands are more rural.  Take a look at the Hawaiian Resorts available on HTSE and then read the reviews for these resorts, on TUG.

We have a Hawaii forum here on TUG - if you go to that board and search each island by name (using the search this forum, button) you will come up with a wealth of info.


----------



## pittle (Jul 27, 2009)

While most people choose Maui as their favorite island, we to like the Big Island of Hawaii and Kauai better.  They are less commercialized.  I have been to Molokai and loved it, but we only went for a few days so that we could say that we had been there.  Not many timeshares there or much to do, but it is pretty and a great R&R place. Ohau is a great place to go once.  All are really nice and are somewhat different.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks for posting all the suggestions ... again, just got a couple more items to ask:

1) can i exchange my VF week into an exchange company (e.g., redweek.com)?
2) can i put my REG week or VF week (depending on question 1) into an exchange company, say for example, redweek.com without actually paying the MF fee for that particular year? (like i want to put my 2009 year in so that I don't lose it) ....
3) my wife and I are pretty much looking at anything now, not just hawaii - although that would be our top choice ... we want to go somewhere where we can go out @ night, etc ... some places around the US maybe that maybe I haven't been to or she hasn't been to ... new york? florida? texas? - what is the best resort you have been to in the continental united states?


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 29, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> 2) can i put my REG week or VF week (depending on question 1) into an exchange company, say for example, redweek.com without actually paying the MF fee for that particular year? (like i want to put my 2009 year in so that I don't lose it) ....



Paying your M/F in advance depends on the exchange company. It also depends on your resort's requirements for reserving the week. For example some resorts require you to pay your M/F in advance before you can reserve a week farther out then what your M/F have been paid up to. By the same token, some exchange companies require the same thing for depositing a week past the date of your M/F. However, not all do that.

I can reserve my week at Gaslamp Plaza Suites up to 2 years in advance which is what I do. I then deposit it with SFX. Neither the resort nor SFX require that I pay the M/F in advance. The only requirement is that I am not in arrears with the M/F at the time I reserve and deposit the week.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 29, 2009)

*You are starting to waffle..*



mempho_to_diego said:


> thanks for posting all the suggestions ... again, just got a couple more items to ask:
> 
> 1) can i exchange my VF week into an exchange company (e.g., redweek.com)?


Only SFX


> 2) can i put my REG week or VF week (depending on question 1) into an exchange company, say for example, redweek.com without actually paying the MF fee for that particular year? (like i want to put my 2009 year in so that I don't lose it) ....


No, you need to pay in order to have a week to deposit for both your registered week and your Vacation Fair week


> 3) my wife and I are pretty much looking at anything now, not just hawaii - although that would be our top choice ... we want to go somewhere where we can go out @ night, etc ... some places around the US maybe that maybe I haven't been to or she hasn't been to ... new york? florida? texas? - what is the best resort you have been to in the continental united states?



*You need to make a plan, then stick to that plan if you hope to have any success at trading*. NYC, isn't going to happen as a trade, annual fees are in excess of $1900 for a 1 bedroom, so very few get deposited, now RCI does get the Manhattan Club, but I don't know that a MP week would have the required strength needed, Where and when in Texas, and secondly _Why?_
Where in FLA and when? 
Orlando, most of the year is easy,
 weeks 2-13 coastal FLA or the Keys? 

Not much chance as these are some of the hardest trades out there.
*I suggest you go back to your plan of wanting Hawaii, then pick a company and get started.*

fwiw,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2009)

When you join an exchange company, it isn't a lifetime commitment.  Many people belong to several, especially the cheap/free ones.  We belong to Redweek, HTSE, II, SFX, and Plat Interchange.

Take it one vacation at a time.  If you want to go to Hawaii next summer, join  HTSE now, and get your deposit made and your ongoing request in.  Then while that is already working for you, you can start researching the next year.

If down the road HTSE no longer works for you, fine, let your membership lapse and join another exchange company. - You don't have to figure it all out today.

I agree with Greg - we are half way though 2009 - get your 2010 request in!


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 29, 2009)

thanks ... so i agree with Greg and Denise ... i think i should stick with my plan on Hawaii ... so if i want to go to hawaii in 2010 and stay at one of the resorts HTSE is offering, i would have to call Mayan Palace and reserve a specific week with them (since my week is 1-52, minus 4 big weeks because i am a red week member) and then let them know that i am depositing this week with HTSE? i guess what i am asking for is a step-by-step procedure, since i am new to this ... i will tackle this just to try ...

1) call Mayan Palace (the 1-800-away-i-go or whatever #)
2) tell MP that I want to deposit a week, in which I am going to exchange (do i tell them which exchange company?)
3) become a member of HTSE for this year and deposit that MP week into their system (do i have to do something or will it automatically show up)
4) search in HTSE for a cool resort and book my week


are there any big time seasons for the MP week? like which week, other than the four i can't get (easter, christmas, thanksgiving, etc), is the best week to go to the Riveria Maya --- this may have the best value to an exchange company rather than some off-week (is there one i should totally avoid?)

thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know what MP's depositing rules are, but when I deposit with HTSE I call my home resort and make a reservation for myself.  I don't tell them I'm going to deposit it, because that often confuses the issue and some resorts will basically interfere.

Then I contact HTSE and deposit the week - right at the top of their home page there is a link BANK YOUR WEEK and that's where you start.  HTSE emails me a form that I have to complete and FAX or scan and email back.  That's the last thing you have to do as far as depositing - HTSE takes over from there.

Then HTSE contacts your home resort, notifies them that the week has been deposited, and verifies the reservation.  When someone exchanges for the week, HTSE notifies the resort again - you don't have to do anything about that.   

When HTSE notifies you that your deposit has been verified, you are good to go and you can make an exchange.  If you go on their website and immediately  see an exchange you want, then you just notify them, pay the exchange fee, and it's yours.  

However, what you see on their website is the leftovers AFTER all ongoing requests have been filled.  So if you don't see an online exchange you want, you should put in an ongoing request.  I do that by emailing them so it's all in writing.  Let's say you want a 1 bdm. at Lawai Beach resort during the summer.  You just let them know the resort and the date range and they will look for something for you as owners deposit their weeks.  You do have to pay the exchange fee when you put in the ongoing request, but you are going to have to pay it anyway, so it doesn't really matter.

With HTSE they do not weight their weeks - there is no trading value, so what week you deposit is not as important as with some other exchange companies.  In other words, with any 1 bdm. you deposit, you can trade for any 1 bdm. that HTSE has available.  You can also pay an upgrade fee and exchange into a larger unit.

Hopefully, Greg or Phyllis can let you know if MP allows you to deposit as I described above.

If so, your next step is to go online and open an Acct. with HTSE, and then to reserve a week and deposit it.  But before I joined, I would call HTSE and make sure they will accept your deposit and ask them if there is a season that they would like you to deposit - what season they have the most demand for.  You can also email them at info@htse.net.  Expect it to take 24-48 hours for a response.


----------



## pittle (Jul 29, 2009)

Generally, when you are depositing with SFX or RCI (and probably HSI), the MP does not allow you to choose the week you want to deposit.  They do what they call "bulk deposits" and just assign one of those to you.  If you are exchanging with one of the other companies, you make a reservation  for specific dates and you get a confirmation # that you use to deposit that week with the other company.  (Like Denise described.)

You can only book a maximum of 6 months out when you call MP to make a reservation.  Of course, Feb, Mar, & April are the most poplular months.  The phone lines will be *swamped *on Saturday for February 2010.

Check the reservations website to see what is available at the MPMR between now and late January.  January is pretty good and Thanksgiving is always popular.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2009)

Based on what Phyllis posted, I would call HTSE and see what kind of arrangements they have with MP - whether MP does bulk space banking with them, or if you just make a Resv. and deposit it.  If MP does not have a formal agreement with HTSE to bulk space bank, then my guess is that you just make a Resv.  HTSE will know.

*Since I'm a HTSE member, I'm going to email them and ask, because this is info. I'd like to know for future reference, myself.

Phyllis - since he is depositing his 2009 week, it has to be between now and Jan. 1 - correct?


----------



## pittle (Jul 29, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Phyllis - since he is depositing his 2009 week, it has to be between now and Jan. 1 - correct?



Yes - he should be able to get a week before year-end.  Many of the "best" weeks will already be taken, but there should be plenty of availabilty because of the no MF due unless you go for all owners this year.  Sometimes, you can pick up a January week for the following year, especially since he bought in June.

I just checked the online reservations system and could get a January 29 - February 5 MP week with a 2009 week that I have not paid MF for.  I checked Mayan Riviera and Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> Yes - he should be able to get a week before year-end.  Many of the "best" weeks will already be taken, but there should be plenty of availabilty because of the no MF due unless you go for all owners this year.  Sometimes, you can pick up a January week for the following year, especially since he bought in June.
> 
> I just checked the online reservations system and could get a January 29 - February 5 MP week with a 2009 week that I have not paid MF for.  I checked Mayan Riviera and Puerto Vallarta.



this sounds great ... thanks phyllis and denise ...

denise, do let me know what you find out from HTSE ... 

phyllis, so depending on what denise finds out (if spacebanking is allowed with HTSE), then i can follow the same rules with SFX and RCI ... but if spacebanking is not allowed with HTSE, then i follow the rules from her previous post

also phyllis, why did you say, *on saturday*, that they are going to be swamped for February 2010? because it's august 1st? so, when it becomes september 1st, everyone that has MP or GM will call the 1-800-away-i-go (or whatever #) for March 2010 - because of what you stated that they only allow up to 6 months out?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm looking on HTSE and the resorts they have listed ... hmmm, they have a nice selection but not a lot of great reviews on the TUG site ... i was talking to my co-workers this AM and i actually want to go to a place where my wife and I have things to do ... so a commercialized place like Oahu would be great for us ... because we enjoy nightlife, etc ...

any other suggestions and some resorts that are nice in this area?


----------



## Parkplace (Jul 30, 2009)

Just want to throw in my reassurance too.

We too bought from the salesman and paid pretty much what you did.  (And we anguished about it too)

Yes, in hindsight we could have gotten it a waaaay cheaper had we known about TUG.

But we have been going every year now since 2001 and have enjoyed it very much.

It has made us take vacations that we probably would have just dreamed about.  Plus we can will it to our kids and they can take vacations they would probably not have taken.  And so on..... and so on......

Good Luck and enjoy!


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 30, 2009)

Parkplace said:


> Just want to throw in my reassurance too.
> 
> We too bought from the salesman and paid pretty much what you did.  (And we anguished about it too)
> 
> ...



i agree Parkplace ... at first, I anguished about it, especially because of way over-paying, but you live and learn ... i am going to make the most out of the MP (i'll be going to Mexico frequently since my wife is from there), and I will be exchanging it to go to other places as well!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> i'm looking on HTSE and the resorts they have listed ... hmmm, they have a nice selection but not a lot of great reviews on the TUG site ... i was talking to my co-workers this AM and i actually want to go to a place where my wife and I have things to do ... so a commercialized place like Oahu would be great for us ... because we enjoy nightlife, etc ...
> 
> any other suggestions and some resorts that are nice in this area?



If you want nightlife, I'd request Maui, Kona (Hawaii) and Honolulu - remember if you are open to a lot of options, you are more likely to get an exchange.

One thing you have to remember is that you do not have a strong trader, so you are not going to be trading into the top resorts like Marriott, Starwood, Hilton, etc.  If your expectations are too high, you are going to be disappointed.  The mid-level resorts can be very nice, they just don't have all the bells and whistles.  In fact, we prefer the mid-level resorts, because we prefer more of a private condo experience, rather than a busy hotel experience, so we rent out our top dog on Maui every year and use our mid-level resorts ourselves.  

Here is a list of the TS's on Oahu - http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=3&ResortGroup=21

I heard back from HTSE and MP does not do bulk space banking with them, so you just need to use the procedure I listed above - make a reservation for yourself and then deposit it.  The check-in date must be more than 60 days out when you deposit it.


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> also phyllis, why did you say, *on saturday*, that they are going to be swamped for February 2010? because it's august 1st? so, when it becomes september 1st, everyone that has MP or GM will call the 1-800-away-i-go (or whatever #) for March 2010 - because of what you stated that they only allow up to 6 months out?



Yes that is how it works.  You can book any date for the month that starts 6 months out, so on August 1st everyone will be trying to get President's week in February 2010.  

I have never deposited a MP week with anyone but RCI & SFX.  My guess is that you will need a confirmation number to give the HTSE exchange company and then they would call MP to confirm.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> I have never deposited a MP week with anyone but RCI & SFX.  My guess is that you will need a confirmation number to give the HTSE exchange company and then they would call MP to confirm.



Yes - he has to make a regular reservation for himself.  Join HTSE and then deposit it using the link on their website.


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2009)

The first timeshare we ever owned was Imperial Hawaii in downtown Honolulu.  It is one of the ones that you might be able to get. The units are small and the resort is 25 or so years old. It is not snazzy, but you can't beat the location if you want to be right downtown where all the restaurants and bars are. It is 1 block off of Waikiki Beach about 1-1/2 blocks from the Royal Hawaiian Hotel.  The huge shopping center and International Marketplace is very close by.  You can walk a couple of blocks to Fort DeRussy and the Hilton Vacation Village.  There are restaurants all around.

We sold because the mf were getting pretty high and we did not plan to go back to Honolulu again for a whole week - a couple of days is OK for us.  We  went abou 4 times in the 15 years we owned it.  We exchanged our weeks the other times. With the price of mf and exchange fees, a week cost as much or more than we could get from a travel agency.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> Generally, when you are depositing with SFX or RCI (and probably HSI), the MP does not allow you to choose the week you want to deposit.



I find it hard to believe that MP does bulk space banking with SFX. That is very much against SFX's method of operations. I know it is standard operating procedure for exchanging with RCI at just about all resorts. I spoke with Mel Grant CEO of SFX about bulk space banking a few years ago and he assured me that would never happen at SFX. He is strongly opposed to anything that limits the freedom of the owner/exchanger which is why SFX has very few restrictions compared to RCI.

I am not saying you are wrong as I don't own a MP property but I find it hard to believe.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 30, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I find it hard to believe that MP does bulk space banking with SFX. That is very much against SFX's method of operations. I know it is standard operating procedure for exchanging with RCI at just about all resorts. I spoke with Mel Grant CEO of SFX about bulk space banking a few years ago and he assured me that would never happen at SFX. He is strongly opposed to anything that limits the freedom of the owner/exchanger which is why SFX has very few restrictions compared to RCI.
> 
> I am not saying you are wrong as I don't own a MP property but I find it hard to believe.



now that you called phyllis out (just questioning, not anything bad!!) but can i ask what bulk space banking means?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> now that you called phyllis out (just questioning, not anything bad!!) but can i ask what bulk space banking means?



It means instead of individual owners depositing weeks they reserve themselves, the resort selects weeks they don't think they will need and deposits them directly with the exchange company.  Then, an owner contacts the resort and they are assigned one of the pre-deposited weeks.  

It will not affect your deposit with HTSE.

You've received a lot of good advice her - I hope you are getting ready to take action?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> Yes - he should be able to get a week before year-end.  Many of the "best" weeks will already be taken, but there should be plenty of availabilty because of the no MF due unless you go for all owners this year.  Sometimes, you can pick up a January week for the following year, especially since he bought in June.
> 
> *I just checked the online reservations system and could get a January 29 - February 5 MP week with a 2009 week that I have not paid MF for.  I checked Mayan Riviera and Puerto Vallarta.*



phyllis, i am taking yours and denise's advice on the hawaii exchange ... so when i get home, i am going to monkey around with the 2009 week that i have ... what does the bold part mean? i think you are implying that since MP waived the MF dues for all contracts for 2009 (which i have in my contract forever), that you can book your 2009 week right now using the MP online reservation system for either a January week in the Maya Riveria or Puerto Vallarta locations, correct? Are these the best resorts in our MP, or is the Nueva Vallarta the best one (because of their water park?)? 

So, when I make a reservation online, I will obviously have to pay my MF, correct? After I successfully make the reservation, I should get a confirmation # ... 

with that confirmation #, and after i register for HTSE, i can then just follow Denise's directions of filling out their form and added the MP confirmation # for my week and then I can exchange with them ... correct?


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 30, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> It means instead of individual owners depositing weeks they reserve themselves, the resort selects weeks they don't think they will need and deposits them directly with the exchange company.  Then, an owner contacts the resort and they are assigned one of the pre-deposited weeks.
> 
> It will not affect your deposit with HTSE.
> 
> *You've received a lot of good advice her - I hope you are getting ready to take action?  *



i am definitely starting to get there ... i'm about 95% there!  

so, HTSE is my best bet for Hawaiian exchange? do other sites let me look at their inventory? i know platinum interchange does, but how do their hawaii resorts compare to what i am looking for ... and denise, i am definitely looking at the places you mentioned, since they are close to nightlife activities ... 

by the way, i can't thank greg, you, phyllis, and john enough for providing great info and knowledge regarding vacation club/timeshare ... thanks mucho!


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I find it hard to believe that MP does bulk space banking with SFX. That is very much against SFX's method of operations. I know it is standard operating procedure for exchanging with RCI at just about all resorts. I spoke with Mel Grant CEO of SFX about bulk space banking a few years ago and he assured me that would never happen at SFX. He is strongly opposed to anything that limits the freedom of the owner/exchanger which is why SFX has very few restrictions compared to RCI.
> 
> I am not saying you are wrong as I don't own a MP property but I find it hard to believe.



John - I do not know exactly how MP deposits with SFX, but I am pretty sure that when I deposited 2 weeks with them, MP just did it for me (back in 2006).  When I deposited Imperial Hawaii, I had to fax SFX my confirmation to them and they verified with IH.  I did not have to do that with MP - hence my assumption is that it works pretty much like RCI deposits - automatic from MP without the owner doing anything else or choosing the weeks deposited (basically bulk depsosits).  It does not make much difference to me as we will probably not make any SFX deposits again.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> now that you called phyllis out (just questioning, not anything bad!!) but can i ask what bulk space banking means?



I am not calling Phyllis out!!! I said that I was not saying she is wrong.


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> when i get home, i am going to monkey around with the 2009 week that i have ... i think you are implying that since MP waived the MF dues for all contracts for 2009 (which i have in my contract forever), that you can book your 2009 week right now using the MP online reservation system for either a January week in the Maya Riveria or Puerto Vallarta locations, correct? Are these the best resorts in our MP, or is the Nueva Vallarta the best one (because of their water park?)?
> 
> So, when I make a reservation online, I will obviously have to pay my MF, correct? After I successfully make the reservation, I should get a confirmation # ...
> 
> with that confirmation #, and after i register for HTSE, i can then just follow Denise's directions of filling out their form and added the MP confirmation # for my week and then I can exchange with them ... correct?



Yes, you must pay your mf to get a reservation.  They will email you a reservation confirmation.  Sometimes it comes in the mail too.

All of the MP resorts are really nice and each has something different.  
PV - great location near the Marina and on the city bus line.
NV - good location - MP owners do not get to use the waterpark.  They are in the process of tearing down 2 of 3 buildings.
ACA - wonderful beach and nice pool -  1-bedroom units are older and they tore down the 2-bedroom buildings and are in process of reconstruction. 
MR - newer units, close to Playa del Carmen, great pool.
PP - mostly for Phoenix & So. California folks as you need to drive there.
MAZ - only 30 units.  The city is fun, but the resort smaller than all of the others, with a tiny beach.
Cabo - only GM units, but MP can book there since there is no MP in Cabo.  Sometimes takes a while to book a MP there.

For an exchange, I would look for PV or MPMR.  Those seem to be the most popular.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> John - I do not know exactly how MP deposits with SFX, but I am pretty sure that when I deposited 2 weeks with them, MP just did it for me (back in 2006).  When I deposited Imperial Hawaii, I had to fax SFX my confirmation to them and they verified with IH.  I did not have to do that with MP - hence my assumption is that it works pretty much like RCI deposits - automatic from MP without the owner doing anything else or choosing the weeks deposited (basically bulk depsosits).  It does not make much difference to me as we will probably not make any SFX deposits again.



That is very interesting. In any event it doesn't matter to me either as I have no intention of purchasing a MP property or any t/s in Mexico. In fact I will probably sell the timeshare I own when the economy improves. We are far more interested in non-timeshare vacations now.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 30, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> That is very interesting. In any event it doesn't matter to me either as I have no intention of purchasing a MP property or any t/s in Mexico. In fact I will probably sell the timeshare I own when the economy improves. We are far more interested in non-timeshare vacations now.



john, you live in murrietta ... go to the buffalo wild wings there ... my good friend is the owner (actually its two brothers and two wives) that run the joint ... they are all indian, and so am i ... (parents from india, but i was born in the states) ...


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I am not calling Phyllis out!!! I said that I was not saying she is wrong.



John, I did not think you were "calling me out".  Gosh, you have more SFX experience than I do.  I was just reporting that the MP deposited my weeks and I did not know which ones they were until I looked on the SFX site.

My MP weeks deposited with SFX were not able to pull what RCI does for me and they will not let me exchange back into a MP if I want to once they cannot find me an exchange.  I had to work with Mark quite a bit to get to use my MP weeks in PP during the low usage time rather than to let them expire.  Therefore, I do not plan to deposit any more weeks with SFX.  I will use RCI because_ IF_ I cannot find what I am looking for, I can choose a MP and sometimes a GM.  That does give me an opportunity to extend my MP weeks to a future year if needed - even thought I have to pay the exchange fee in addition to the mf.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> Yes, you must pay your mf to get a reservation.  They will email you a reservation confirmation.  Sometimes it comes in the mail too.
> 
> All of the MP resorts are really nice and each has something different.
> PV - great location near the Marina and on the city bus line.
> ...



I would add that the NV MP/GM has an excellent beach for swimming. I went body surfing almost everday we were there.

I assume you are referring to the size of the resort at Mazatlan as being smaller than the others. The city of Mazatlan is much larger than any of the other cities except for Acapulco. I used to live not far from Mazatlan.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> john, you live in murrietta ... go to the buffalo wild wings there ... my good friend is the owner (actually its two brothers and two wives) that run the joint ... they are all indian, and so am i ... (parents from india, but i was born in the states) ...



Thanks for the suggestion but we don't like buffalo wings.


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> I assume you are referring to the size of the resort at Mazatlan as being smaller than the others. The city of Mazatlan is much larger than any of the other cities except for Acapulco. I used to live not far from Mazatlan.



Yes - the resort is the smallest of the Grupo Mayan resorts.  

We do love Mazatlan and have a timeshare there where we spend the month of June.  We chose June so that our family could visit when the kids are out of school and have a great beach.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> John, I did not think you were "calling me out".  Gosh, you have more SFX experience than I do.  I was just reporting that the MP deposited my weeks and I did not know which ones they were until I looked on the SFX site.
> 
> My MP weeks deposited with SFX were not able to pull what RCI does for me and they will not let me exchange back into a MP if I want to once they cannot find me an exchange.  I had to work with Mark quite a bit to get to use my MP weeks in PP during the low usage time rather than to let them expire.  Therefore, I do not plan to deposit any more weeks with SFX.  I will use RCI because_ IF_ I cannot find what I am looking for, I can choose a MP and sometimes a GM.  That does give me an opportunity to extend my MP weeks to a future year if needed - even thought I have to pay the exchange fee in addition to the mf.



That is all very interesting. It seems that you have more restrictions as an owner than I do just by exchanging into the Grand Mayans through SFX for $129 /week. We have had no problem getting 2 consecutive GM weeks at RM and NV every year for the last 5 years during prime times. Normally we get a 1BR unit but they gave us 2BR units twice though we never requested it. We can request them up to 18 months in advance. I suspect that SFX has a lot of developer weeks available to them. My weeks never expire at SFX so I now have several banked use weeks as I used bonus weeks back when they only cost $99.

The important thing is that you are happy with it.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 30, 2009)

pittle said:


> Yes - the resort is the smallest of the Grupo Mayan resorts.
> 
> We do love Mazatlan and have a timeshare there where we spend the month of June.  We chose June so that our family could visit when the kids are out of school and have a great beach.



Neither my wife nor I like Mazatlan. We have been there many times and spent a few weeks timesharing there as well. All of our trips there were to see some of my wife's relatives that live there. We also don't care much for Cabo. One of my favorite cities in Mexico is La Paz. Puerto Vallarta has changed a lot in the past 20 years and has lost a lot of the charm. We prefer the Riviera Maya because of the cultural sites in the area.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 31, 2009)

guys, i think my two posts (#85 and #86) got lost in the shuffle between all the other posts that followed ... can i get answers to posts #85 and #86 ... muchas gracias!


----------



## pittle (Jul 31, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> phyllis, i am taking yours and denise's advice on the hawaii exchange ... so when i get home, i am going to monkey around with the 2009 week that i have ... what does the bold part mean? i think you are implying that since MP waived the MF dues for all contracts for 2009 (which i have in my contract forever), that you can book your 2009 week right now using the MP online reservation system for either a January week in the Maya Riveria or Puerto Vallarta locations, correct? Are these the best resorts in our MP, or is the Nueva Vallarta the best one (because of their water park?)?
> 
> So, when I make a reservation online, I will obviously have to pay my MF, correct? After I successfully make the reservation, I should get a confirmation # ...
> 
> with that confirmation #, and after i register for HTSE, i can then just follow Denise's directions of filling out their form and added the MP confirmation # for my week and then I can exchange with them ... correct?




I thought I answered in post 89.  I did not understand what you meant about bold part.  Were you asking about the comment I made about being able to book January 29 - February 5 on the reservation site?  I just checked the site again and I cannot get anything with my 1-bedroom unit, but I can get several 2 bedroom units.

You can make a reservation online and you must pay the mf at the time of making the reservation.  Then you will recieve a confirmation number.  It will most likely start with 2009 because you are making the reservation online.  It does not make any difference which resort you get.  I would choose PV or MPMR as more people like to go to those two.

I listed some positive comments on each of the resorts in the earlier post.


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Jul 31, 2009)

pittle said:


> I thought I answered in post 89.  I did not understand what you meant about bold part.  Were you asking about the comment I made about being able to book January 29 - February 5 on the reservation site?  I just checked the site again and I cannot get anything with my 1-bedroom unit, but I can get several 2 bedroom units.
> 
> You can make a reservation online and you must pay the mf at the time of making the reservation.  Then you will recieve a confirmation number.  It will most likely start with 2009 because you are making the reservation online.  It does not make any difference which resort you get.  I would choose PV or MPMR as more people like to go to those two.
> 
> I listed some positive comments on each of the resorts in the earlier post.



cool ... i saw that ... i will definitely book either Puerto Vallarta or Maya Riveria ...


----------



## mempho_to_diego (Aug 21, 2009)

so hawaii got put on the backburner for us until 2011 ... we want to take some family & friends to miami ... which exchange company should i place my week in to look for some good deals for end of this year (2009 - i know seems unlikely since its around the corner) or all of 2010 ... 

let me know!

thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd start by checking the TUG Reviews - Florida East Coast

Then I'd go to the Sightings Board, and post a Sightings Request.


----------



## pittle (Aug 21, 2009)

mempho_to_diego said:


> so hawaii got put on the backburner for us until 2011 ... we want to take some family & friends to miami ... which exchange company should i place my week in to look for some good deals for end of this year (2009 - i know seems unlikely since its around the corner) or all of 2010 ...
> 
> let me know!
> 
> thanks!



If you mean the week between Christmas and New Years - Good Luck.  There is the possibilty of a 1 bedroom unit (4 people max) at the Vacation Village Weston, FL. December 20 (latest date I saw). It is near Ft. Lauderdale and about 20-30 miles from Miami.

This resort does have a 2 bedroom unit available for rent for $791.99 starting 12/24 or 12/25 check-in.  The one on the 25th would have you fly home on New Years Day.


----------



## MUCHACHITO (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently visited (6/27-7/4/09) the Mayan Sea Garden in Nuevo Vallarta and purchased 1 Reg. week and 1 Vac. week for The Bliss Resorts under construction scheduled to open Fall 2010. I only pay maintenance fee when I use the weeks or rent them out. I can make reservations up to 8 months in advance. I also received 15 Breakaway weeks to use within the next 25 years with HSI. My wife is also Mexican (from Guadalajara) and we visit her family there every year. We plan to use our weeks there every year and if we cannot go on vacation we will let her family use the weeks. We were told in the presentation that we could use the breakaway weeks and rent out our weeks with a broker they recommended , but after receiving the welcome letter from the broker it turns out that they only put our weeks up on a listing and would only receive payment ($1,800 per week - 2Br. Lockoff) if they are able to find a renter. If you use the breakaway weeks from HSI for your vacation there you will not be going as owners, but as guests. I suggest you use your owned weeks for yourself and use the breakaway weeks for the family and friends. I would have to pay a renovation fee every five years and renewal fee every 25 years. It seems after reading many reviews online the Mayan Resorts it is a great place to vacation, but if you buy thinking you can make a profit on renting then your out of luck.
If anybody has any information on The Bliss Resorts please post your comments as we are looking forward to going there as soon as it's available.
This is our first timeshare purchase and if anybody has any advise please post it. Any information (Bad or good) ,would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 27, 2009)

We have stayed at the Grand Mayans in Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta 5 times in the past 5 years staying 2 weeks each visit. The Grand Mayans are awesome resorts and the Bliss resorts are even more luxurious. We have been timesharing for 22 years and the Grand Mayans are our favorite resorts by far so I am sure we would like the Bliss resorts even more. We are not owners and all of our stays have been via exchanging. I would never buy there and in fact would never buy any Mexican timeshare. Mexican timeshares are easy to exchange into, especially the Grand Mayan/Mayan Palace resorts. Why deal with the restrictions, high maintenance fees, Right to Use instead of deeded, etc. when you can exchange into them. Because the Grupo Mayan keeps building, they are going to have developer units for the foreseeable future ensuring that exchanging in will be pretty easy. You can make the exchange and let the family use it. Buy a deeded timeshare in a high demand/low supply location and use it for exchanging. You can buy some good ones for less than $1,000 resale with low maintenance fees.


----------

